# New



## HargraveKL (Jul 10, 2008)

Our family recently spent our first nights in an RV. Got a new 25RSS Memorial Weekend and have been spending most of our time in nearby State Parks learning how to RV camp. Kenneth, Lisa, Sarah (21), Joseph (13).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi KLH









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 25rss! 

Whereabouts are you from??

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

CONGRATS on the new TT and WELCOME to OUTBACKERS.

BOB


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the new rig. What kind of truck are you towing with? Where are you from? Tell us your life story (just kidding







). Welcome to the group.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> Congrats on the new rig. What kind of truck are you towing with? Where are you from? Tell us your life story (just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not kidding! There will be no kidding here on Outbackers! .... We're a very serious bunch ... always ....

















btw, CONGRATULATIONS!!! ... on the new 25RSS *and* on having a 13 and a 21y/o who still want to camp with mom & dad!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the group!









You are at the right place in case of questions, answers, or just posting for any reason.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback and truck. Welcome to Outbackers!









Brad


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the cult....er, group! Please feel free to ask ANY questions because, chances are someone or several someones have encountered it before. We love questions.

Reverie


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, Welcome to the Club! We also have a 25RSS and love camping in it. It's a very comfortable camper (once we got the 3" foam queen mattress topper, that is!) We have stayed in only 2 State Parks -- Topsail in Destin, FL







and Lake Bob Sandlin near Mt. Pleasant, Texas. We usually stay in Corps of Engineers Parks. Have fun!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Congrats and WELCOME!!!

MaeJae


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## HargraveKL (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the Welcomes. We're from NE Arkansas. My son and I were tent campers. The girls said they would come along if we would supply them the comforts of home so we took the plunge. So far they have kept their word and we have been enjoying the experience. We studied a lot before buying, much of it reading this site. To start with we traded our SUV in Janurary for a truck, (Silverrado, 6.0 Vortec Max). Among other things we're school teachers and we had become accustomed to the storage of an SUV so we wanted a hard, lockable cover for the truck which meant no Goose Necks. I've had reason to tow a lot in the past so I knew I wanted a combination that wouldn't keep those neck muscles tied up in knots when towing. So I went looking for a bumper trailer that was light and easy to pull and Lisa went looking for something that would be comparable to bringing along our house. We both wanted to do it right the first time. Neither of us wanted to get into the trading frenzy that we have witnessed with friends. Our Chevy, 25RSS seem to be that right combination. I got all the hitch gizmos and its been a great tow in every situation we've encountered. The truck is a good ride and has decent MPG the rest of the time so we're very pleased. Again, thanks for the Welcomes.
Kenneth, Lisa, Sarah, Joseph


----------



## swhite-grumpy (Jul 17, 2008)

Reverie said:


> Welcome to the cult....er, group! Please feel free to ask ANY questions because, chances are someone or several someones have encountered it before. We love questions.
> 
> Reverie


Hi! We are "newbies" from Georgia and just noticed that you mention a Southeastern Rally on your postings. Could you fill us in? Thanks!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Welcome to the group!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain t that the truth









Welcome









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

G'day and Welcome to the clan!

Steve


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

Just bought a 26rs. And this is my first post.

We took it from where we bought it right to storage for the winter. We're starting to plan camping trips for next summer and I'm wondering if we are at a state park with no water hook up, can I reasonably expect my wife, daughter, daughter's friend and I to make a long weekend with our fresh water tank, showering, flushing, cooking and doing dishes?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

2lman said:


> Just bought a 26rs. And this is my first post.
> 
> We took it from where we bought it right to storage for the winter. We're starting to plan camping trips for next summer and I'm wondering if we are at a state park with no water hook up, can I reasonably expect my wife, daughter, daughter's friend and I to make a long weekend with our fresh water tank, showering, flushing, cooking and doing dishes?


You may want to select *New Topic* to start a new thread - this will open a new topic and you may get more responses.

Rick


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome 2lman to Outbackers.com!

Congrats on your new purchase. With four people on a 3 day weekend and a limited amount of water, is do-able but the long showers are out.







Five minutes max. What we did was to have our new trailer in our driveway and "camped" for the weekend. This way, we found out what we were missing (pots, pans, TP, towels etc) and how the water supply, etc was. ENJOY!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

The MORE Outbackers the MERRIER!

Welcome Aboard To All Newbies


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have you with us.

My parents live in Northcentral AR.....Horseshoe Bend.

Some pretty country up there in the Natural State.

Mark


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Group!! Glad to have ya!!


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome & congrats on the new truck (chevy that is) & TT. I am sure you will enjoy + HAPPY camping


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW. Three new members on one post. Welcome KLH, SWhite & Grumpy and 2LMan. Congratulations to all.

To SWhite & Grumpy and 2LMan if you start your own intro posts you'll probably get all your questions answered. Well maybe not all, but it will help.

Oh and if you remembers Wolfies post, she's really only kidding. We're not very serious here.

Really. I mean, if we were, do you think we'd let you in with names like SWhite & Grumpy and 2LMan.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

garyb1st said:


> WOW. Three new members on one post. Welcome KLH, SWhite & Grumpy and 2LMan. Congratulations to all.
> 
> To SWhite & Grumpy and 2LMan if you *start your own intro posts* you'll probably get all your questions answered. Well maybe not all, but it will help.
> 
> ...


I think these some of these are older posts and that it was suggested earlier for 2lman to repost - which you can find here. Thanks for noticing though!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new 25RSS and welcome to Outbackers!!!

-CC


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. I know you will enjoy your new rig.


----------

